# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Class Designer and VC++?

## cilu

I would like to know if 'Orcas' will provide support for Class Designer for VC++ (at least for C++/CLI projects). It is a very good tool, but it's such a pitty it can't be used for VC++.

----------


## RonaldLaeremans

Hi,

It is on our list for future consideration, but very unlikely to happen for the Orcas release. 

Also our strategy is to avoid introducing features that are (or should be) independent of .Net only for managed code unless there is no way to avoid it.

We have just started work on longer term  architectural work (work that you will incrementally see the results and benefits of over multiple releases) to much more easily enable us to plug into features like Class Designer without having to duplicate as much work as currently is the case to make it work for C++.

Ronald Laeremans
Acting Product Unit Manager
Visual C++ Team

----------


## cilu

Thanks for the reply.




> It is on our list for future consideration, but very unlikely to happen for the Orcas release.


OK, but it's no good if it comes in 2010, or something...  :Wink: 

It would be interesting to know what the demand for the Class Designer from the VC++ market in general. I have a guess that everybody would like to see this tool available for VC++.  :Wink:

----------

